# Searching for a realistic bass guitar VST



## Chromis (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I was hoping one or two of you would recommend a reasonably-priced bass guitar VST. I need the bass to complete the sound on solo recordings. Example:

Cape Sun

Clearly missing that really low end!

I had considered purchasing and learning to play a bass guitar, but time and financial constraints compel me to find a simpler solution 

Thanks very much in advance!

C.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 13, 2012)

Not what you want to hear, but I grabbed a used Samick P-bass years ago for $100 and it sounds better than any sim I've heard - and that's a crappy bass with a crappy bass player. It's worth just grabbing a cheap bass IMO, even if you play it exactly like a guitar.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 14, 2012)

^this. you can find some really cheap basses that will sound a hell of a lot better then any vst. just give her a good set up and a new pair of strings and plunk away. and one the plus side, you now have brand new instrument! xD.


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 15, 2012)

Carnotaurus - A Taste of the Carnage to Come - 01 No Higher Than Dust by Mythran on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

That was created with a bass that I picked up for 100 bucks with a amp at a pawn shop. If you ever have the ability to get the real thing i suggest that. Im saying that with electronic drums on this track but owell, its really hard to mic up a drummer.


----------



## ang3 (Jul 15, 2012)

zombass for $20. but you'll need kontact.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 15, 2012)

I've found Guitar Pro 6's bass to be more than adequate. Run the VST, pick an amp sim and put some compression on it and it fills out the low end. Costs about $60 IIRC (plus, you'll also get a rather good piece of tablature and scoring software!)


----------



## ericsleepless (Jul 27, 2012)

Chromis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping one or two of you would recommend a reasonably-priced bass guitar VST. I need the bass to complete the sound on solo recordings. Example:
> 
> ...



I don't even hear the bass. What you should do is use Guitar Rig with a standard bass setting and load an impulse cab onto your DAW. Impulses are the free-est VST plug-ins you can use. For example, Gods Cabs, Spermental Cabs, and even an Ampeg pack I found they all sound good. 

Impulse Response Sample's - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 27, 2012)

I use a $100 bass from Rondo. Granted its recorded through an Axe-Fx, but still.

Myballsaremassive by leftyguitarjoe on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Chromis (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses you lot, I really appreciate them! And some great samples you've shared, too.

I will definitely explore the option of actually buying and playing a bass guitar, I instinctively rejected this initially as I assumed it would be prohibitively expensive.

Thanks again 

C.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 6, 2012)

Or ask a bass player to help you out


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 6, 2012)

NI Kontakt + Scarbee Jay Bass, or Trillian. Trillian is better though neither are particularly cheap. but you can get higher quality sounds from either of those than you could from a bass in the same price range IMO.


----------

